# no suitable driver



## seven-12 (10. Jul 2006)

hallo, 

ich versuche eine Verbindung mit Hibernate zur MySQL zu erstellen.
Leider bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:
java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver.
Ich habe im jar Verzeichniss jar mysqlconnector . Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen?

Danke Euch, 

seven-12


----------



## kama (10. Jul 2006)

Hi,

zeig mal Deine Hibernate.cfg.xml bzw. den Aufruf der Configuration?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Jul 2006)

Guck mal in die FAQ. Dazu gibts einen Beitrag von Ex-Mod Nollario.


----------

